# Virginmedia/NTLworld FTP not working



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I have been experimenting with websites and things recently, and now I want to put what I have written on my free webspace that comes with my Virginmedia/NTLworld connection. However, every time I have tried to use FTP, which appears to be the only way of putting things on my webspace, it hasn't worked.

I have been using FileZilla to try to do it (although have tried just using IE or FireFox) but nothing has worked, here is all the text that appears when I try to do it.

Response:	220-
Response:	220-##########
Response:	220-
Response:	220- Welcome to upload.ntlworld.com
Response:	220-
Response:	220-##########
Response:	220-
Response:	220 upload.ntlworld.com FTP server ready
Command:	USER (my username)
Response:	331 Password required for (my username).
Command:	PASS (my password, in *'s)
Error:	Could not connect to server

I am sure that the username and password is right because I can log into the virginmedia website and I took the address thing for FTP from their website.

I can't change the password on my virginmedia account because they say they are doing some updates, could my webspace also be inaccesible due to this updating?
It's the only thing I can think of.

Sorry if this makes little sense, I'm not 100% sure on what I'm meant to be doing anyway 

Thanks for any help


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you get "Response:	530 Login incorrect." before the "error: could not connect" or any other sort of error code?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

The messages I got in my previous post were all I got and were copied and pasted, and were all the ones I got. I just tired again and the same thing came up.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

I would say that the host is incorrect, but it gets a response before the login. Have you tried contacting Virgin tech support?


----------



## Giltrap (Dec 26, 2006)

I haven't yet, but on some parts of their site they say they are doing updates and they say they should be done by the 5th of May so I'll wait first to see if it resolves itself.


----------

